# Cheap dog pen



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

I am getting ready for Flowers puppies in May and wanted a pen for them that was big, well I was on a guinnipig forum and I noticed a lot of people use these to put guinnipigs in. I thought it would work good for a puppy pen and it does. If I am running to the store I can just stick Stormy in here and she doesn't get into anything. I still have to get a plastic mat to go under it but I thought I would share the idea of a cheap puppy play area with people who can't afford to go buy an x-pen. You can make it as big as you want and if you run out of the little connectors you can always use zip ties.

This is the box it came in. They are called cubes and cost from $15-$20 a box.









Here it is put together









You can take a section out









Stormy in it


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

That is a really great idea. Thanks for posting up pictures


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

They look great, :wink: I wounder if they do something like that in the uk...it would be great to put Ella in.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

i always worry with the connector things they tend to pop out alot or break so i used cable ties, there pretty cheap and if you do them jus tight enough you can fold the unit up (like you would an x-pen) for storage without having a bunch of lose pannels and connectors around.
i had like 50 left over from when i had them as a shelving unit, i used a bunch of them to make a play yard for vixie and dodger (our yard is fenced but not seure enough yet theres a few high spots) and the rest make GREAT cages for some of the animals i get in for wildife rehab.


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

:wink: That's what my bf said I should use to block the kitchen..I guess I should pay more attention to him sometimes...cause I didn't think it would work but you just prove me wrong!


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Vala said:


> :wink: That's what my bf said I should use to block the kitchen..I guess I should pay more attention to him sometimes...cause I didn't think it would work but you just prove me wrong!



well it's not very often our hubby's are right :wink: LOL


----------



## Clek1430 (Mar 7, 2006)

You can also use the cloroplast floor for the puppy pen as well. They wash up easy.


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

Clek1430 said:


> You can also use the cloroplast floor for the puppy pen as well. They wash up easy.


I was thinking about that too, but I am not sure if the puppies would dig it up or not. I am going shopping next Saturday so I am going to see if I can find any.


----------



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

nice


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

Rubyfox said:


> well it's not very often our hubby's are right :wink: LOL


  Now you're 100% right about that!!


----------



## guinnypigsmom (Feb 9, 2006)

What a great idea!! I use those for shelving in my boys rooms. We a huge opening between our kitchen and living room, maybe I'll try that as an alternative to a baby gate!! Yay!! Thanks for the idea!! :wave:


----------



## newf (Jan 28, 2006)

I use the same thing for my chinchillas to run around in. We zippy tied them instead of the connectors because they did tend to pop off if the chins where wall surfing on them. They work great, and fold up for storage very well.


----------



## CICENIA (Mar 22, 2006)

Where can I get those CUBES?


----------



## newf (Jan 28, 2006)

I have seen them at Walmart, Bed Bath and Beyond, Lowe's, Target.


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

I made one of those when I had guinea pigs, they are nice & easy to maintain. I never thought of using it for dogs, though. Great idea!


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

My friend Brian's little sister had guinea pigs, and that is what his mom did! She set up one of those on their screened in porch, so the piggies could play during the day outside of their cage.


----------

